# castellano - Castilian  - Spanish



## gian_eagle

esta es una gran duda que tengo...

si estamos hablando de un sílabus de estudios generales de un alumno X, cómo dirían cuando lleva el curso de español en la universidad

*castilian language*

o 

*spanish language??*

o esto también es relativo?


----------



## aleCcowaN

En inglés, sólo puede ser "Spanish"


----------



## COLsass

Sí, porque Castilian sólo tiene que ver con la región española.


----------



## gian_eagle

castilian es para diferenciar el spanish que hablamos en latinoamerica, tengo entendido.


----------



## COLsass

Dije Castilian, queriendo indicar que significa en inglés. Castilian sólo se usa en referencia a españa.

Castellano es otra cosa, muy discutida y polémica, pero por supuesto  se derivó de la región española.


----------



## aleCcowaN

No, "castellano" es el nombre del dialecto español de Castilla que se extendió a vastas regiones de España y terminó siendo aceptado como el idioma oficial de España (con perdón de las Autonomías). Se lo conoce como "español", entre otras cosas, porque los demás idiomas lo refieren como tal: espagnol, spagnuolo, Spanish, Spanisch, supein go, etc.

Nosotros solemos llamarlo "castellano" en América del Sur para así diferenciarlo de otras lenguas españolas emparentadas como el gallego, asturiano, catalán, valenciano, balear, aragonés, e incluso una lengua que no es siquiera indoeuropea : el vasco.

No creo que sea necesario que en tu curriculum identifiques qué clase de castellano/español hablas, a menos que sea para un trabajo de traductor o algo así, o que no sea tu primera lengua.


----------



## vince

Si dices "I speak Castilian", es correcto, pero la mayoría de la gente te van a preguntar: "what's Castilian? I thought they spoke Spanish in Peru!". 

se puede usar "Castilian" en inglés, pero creo que la mayoría de la gente norteamericana/británica no han oido hablar de "Castilla", por lo tanto pienso que es mejor usar "español" en todos los casos.


----------



## gian_eagle

esta es mi traduccion:  PROGRAM OF PERUVIAN LITERATURE (LIT-121)
 
I. PURPOSES
 
This course intends to present a general view of Peruvian Literature in the Castilian language by covering the general subjects, concepts, currents and periods; first authors rather than specific books. The course is developed from the explanations of the professor and the reading and commentary of a choice of texts that illustrate the covered points.


----------



## COLsass

Castilian will be understood by 1 in 1,000,000 people. It seems rather stubborn to use Castilian in English when I've never in my life heard someone use it alone like this in reference to the Spanish language.

commentary of a choice of texts? what's the original here?


----------



## mrbilal87

To my understanding, Castilian in English usually refers to old Spanish, not modern Spanish (though it can be used to refer to modern Spanish as well). I'd suggest you stick with the term "Spanish;" however, in English you may often hear the Spanish of Spain referred to as "Castilian Spanish," but usually not just "Castilian" alone.


----------



## Txiri

I´d go with "Spanish".  That´s what we call it in universities in the US.


----------



## fenixpollo

vince said:
			
		

> Si dices "I speak Castilian", es correcto, pero la mayoría de la gente te van a preguntar: "what's Castilian? I thought they spoke Spanish in Peru!".


  Los diccionarios dan varias aportaciones para _Castillian_, incluyendo: _a person from Castille; the dialect of Castille._

Pero llamar al idioma castellano "Castillian" es casi completamente desconocido.  *Castillian* es un adjetivo que describe algo que proviene de Castille; y *Spanish* es la lengua nativa de la región de Castille.

Cheers to all you Castillians.


----------



## BTCarroll

This course intends to present a general view of Peruvian Literature in the Castilian language 



			
				COLsass said:
			
		

> Castilian will be understood by 1 in 1,000,000 people.


 
Since I assume this will mainly be read by students who already read enough Spanish to consider such a course, the odds are much better that these readers would recognize Castilian as a sub set of Spanish. However, I would interpret the specific use of _Castilian_ here to mean literature of the colonial era, before Peruvian Spanish developed its own idiosyncracies, or limited to literature of the well-educated upper class, who could still be expected to conform more closely to rules promulgated by the Royal Academy. I would rather see 'Spanish.'


----------



## diegodbs

¿Cuál es la denominación que en inglñes, tradicionalmente, tanto coloquial como en libros, se ha dado al idioma que HOY hablamos en todo el ámbito hispanohablante? = Spanish.

En un texto en inglés, especializado en la literatura española del siglo XIV, quizás puedan decir Castillian para referirse al idioma de esa época. Decir hoy, para hablar del mundo de hoy, "Castillian" creo que sería rizar el rizo. Y como dice COLsass, puede que una persona de cada millón de angloparlantes supiera de qué están hablando.


----------



## gian_eagle

aqui esta el original:

*PROGRAMA DE LITERATURA PERUANA (LIT-121)*

*I. OBJETIVOS*

*El curso se propone presentar un panorama general de la Literatura Peruana en lengua castellana. Los temas generales - conceptos, corrientes, periodos - lo ocupan...*

*II. PROGRAMA DEL CURSO*
*4. Reflexión en torno a la Literatura Peruana*
*Literatura Peruana. Literatura del Perú. Literatura de Peruanos.*
*La Literatura castellana del Perú y las otras literaturas peruanas.*


----------



## COLsass

This proves nothing. Translation is a matter of making something intelligible in the *destination* language, not making it easy to "unravel" what it was in its original. 

Por favor, revisá los comentarios, que yo los encontré muy utiles, sobre todo el de mrbila (y después el sensato eco de la explicación de Diego) que explican el uso preciso de _Castilian_ en inglés.


----------



## Soy Yo

Please note:

The spelling in English is: Castile and Castilian. (one L only)


----------



## loladamore

Interesting debate. However, I am fairly sure that most English speakers will tell you that in English, the language you refer to is called Spanish. As simple as that.
saludos


----------



## iberco32

La diferencia que hacemos en España entre español y castellano , cuando nos referimos a la lengua , es política.
La frase literatura castellana del Perú  la encuentro absurda. Si fuese literatura castellana en Perú , entendería que es literatura de algún autor o autores españoles. En ese caso lo podría entender


----------



## mrbilal87

Again, it may be okay to use Castilian IF you're talking specifically about the Spanish from the region of Castile in Spain. Otherwise, I agree with the rest of the posters: Castilian in English as a term to refer to Spanish is not very common and most people may not understand you.

Here would be my translation:

*Peruvian Literature in Spanish*
Very acceptable for a course title in English. If you say "Peruvian Literature in Castilian Spanish", in English it sounds like you're saying "Peruvian Literature in Spanish for Spain." (perhaps at least to the ears of those who know what Castilian Spanish is) It may seem more acceptable, however, if the authors actually _are_ from from the old Castile region of Spain.


----------



## COLsass

iberco32 said:
			
		

> La diferencia que hacemos en España entre español y castellano , cuando nos referimos a la lengua , es política.
> La frase literatura castellana del Perú la encuentro absurda. Si fuese literatura castellana en Perú , entendería que es literatura de algún autor o autores españoles. En ese caso lo podría entender


 
Este comentario no toma en cuenta la realidad que la gente de Latinoamerica usa la palabra castellano para referirse a su propio idioma para diferenciarlo al español de España. En realidad es otro asunto. No lo encuentro absurdo para nada decir castellano en español porque así se usa en Perú y en otros paises en este continente. Claro que surgen dudas en turno al uso, sobre todo la_ diferencia_ del uso. Pero lo que queríamos establecer es que Castilian en inglés por doquier significa lo que decís vos pero en "castellano" tiene una definición menos establecida.


----------



## aleCcowaN

gian_eagle

Te recomiendo encarecidamente que traduzcas "Literatura Castellana" como "Spanish Literature" porque si no, vas a tener problemas de interpretación.

Si te apetece, conserva "Castilian" con respecto a la literatura peruana, pues la diferencia de otras literaturas como la quechua y demás.

Con respecto a lo que los demás hemos discutido sobre la dupla "castellano/español", creo no faltar a la verdad al decir que en España se ha utilizado el término "español" para justificar una cierta política, hoy por fortuna muy moderada, de imponer el idioma predominante de la Península como única lengua nacional, relegando a las demás lenguas peninsulares (y la cultura e historia que las sustenta) a la categoría de regionalismos tolerados.

Exactamente lo mismo hacemos nosotros con nuestras lenguas indígenas, al imponer el idioma oficial a todo y todos, pero lo llamamos "castellano" porque no aceptamos a su vez que nos sea impuesto nada "español", pues para algo nos ganamos nuestra independencia y propio decurso histórico. O sea, por si no me explico bien, aceptamos tener como idioma un "regionalismo" llamado castellano, al único efecto de no recordar ni recrear ninguna sujeción al barco de España, y a su vez se lo imponemos a mayas, aymarás, mapuches e inda mais, por no ver la viga en el propio ojo.

Llamad a nuestro idioma como queráis: español, castellano, lengua latina occidental, occitano del sur o nostrático. Pero recordemos que estamos recreando conflictos y disidencias que debiéramos superar. Nuestra lengua es la tercera más hablada del planeta, y la más exitosa como segunda lengua en el mundo de habla inglesa, y tercera del Mundo Occidental. Internacionalmente, se lo denomina "español" en la lengua que sea, y utilizar "castilian" para una traducción inversa es ventilar un conflicto intestino y en el mejor de los casos, enloquecer a nuestro público con elementos que sólo interesan a las traducciones directas.

Debates como éstos son los que hicieron, parafraseando a Sofocleto, que "llevemos ya 500 años de tener un gran futuro por delante". Creo que ha llegado el momento de sanar de una vez.

Alec


----------



## Bilma

Make it simple use Spanish!


----------



## dauda98

I agree with those you say Spanish.  In academia, one studies the Spanish Language.  

However, you will hear people say....she/he speaks castilian spanish.....when they want to specify the accent/regional expression.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Yo digo "spanish" si hablo en inglés, pero prefiero decir "castellano" si hablo en castellano.


----------



## gian_eagle

muchas gracias a todos, me remitiré a decir "spanish", and that's all folks!


----------



## se16teddy

mrbilal87 said:
			
		

> *Peruvian Literature in Spanish*
> Very acceptable for a course title in English. If you say "Peruvian Literature in Castilian Spanish", in English it sounds like you're saying "Peruvian Literature in Spanish for Spain."quote]
> 
> To me, if you say 'Peruvian Literature in Castilian Spanish' or 'in Castilian', the implication is that you are not going to deal with Peruvian literature in another kind of Spanish, such as Peruvian Spanish.  My dictionary supports this view:it defines 'Castilian' as as 'the standard form of *European* Spanish'.  Is the intention to exclude literature showing typical Peruvian linguistic characteristics?


----------



## gian_eagle

righty right! so, just if specified, rather use "Castilian", otherwise not.


----------



## mazbook

And even the DRAE prefers the term Spanish or the Spanish language (español o la lengua española) to Castilian (castellano = la lengua española), so if the Royal Spanish Academy prefers Spanish to Castilian, why would anyone want to translate it as anything except Spanish?

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Fernita

aleCcowaN said:


> gian_eagle
> 
> Te recomiendo encarecidamente que traduzcas "Literatura Castellana" como "Spanish Literature" porque si no, vas a tener problemas de interpretación.
> 
> Si te apetece, conserva "Castilian" con respecto a la literatura peruana, pues la diferencia de otras literaturas como la quechua y demás.
> 
> Con respecto a lo que los demás hemos discutido sobre la dupla "castellano/español", creo no faltar a la verdad al decir que en España se ha utilizado el término "español" para justificar una cierta política, hoy por fortuna muy moderada, de imponer el idioma predominante de la Península como única lengua nacional, relegando a las demás lenguas peninsulares (y la cultura e historia que las sustenta) a la categoría de regionalismos tolerados.
> 
> Exactamente lo mismo hacemos nosotros con nuestras lenguas indígenas, al imponer el idioma oficial a todo y todos, pero lo llamamos "castellano" porque no aceptamos a su vez que nos sea impuesto nada "español", pues para algo nos ganamos nuestra independencia y propio decurso histórico. O sea, por si no me explico bien, aceptamos tener como idioma un "regionalismo" llamado castellano, al único efecto de no recordar ni recrear ninguna sujeción al barco de España, y a su vez se lo imponemos a mayas, aymarás, mapuches e inda mais, por no ver la viga en el propio ojo.
> 
> Llamad a nuestro idioma como queráis: español, castellano, lengua latina occidental, occitano del sur o nostrático. Pero recordemos que estamos recreando conflictos y disidencias que debiéramos superar. Nuestra lengua es la tercera más hablada del planeta, y la más exitosa como segunda lengua en el mundo de habla inglesa, y tercera del Mundo Occidental. Internacionalmente, se lo denomina "español" en la lengua que sea, y utilizar "castilian" para una traducción inversa es ventilar un conflicto intestino y en el mejor de los casos, enloquecer a nuestro público con elementos que sólo interesan a las traducciones directas.
> 
> Debates como éstos son los que hicieron, parafraseando a Sofocleto, que "llevemos ya 500 años de tener un gran futuro por delante". Creo que ha llegado el momento de sanar de una vez.
> 
> Alec


 
Pero miren este mensaje o mecate: esto lo puede escribir sólo Alec, nadie más. Es fantástico, inteligente, culto, interesante. Son esos mensajes que me dan gusto, placer y los leo con interés. 
Sin ánimos de ofender a nadie. A veces veo mensajes que aparecen para confundir más. Los tuyos, Alec, jamás. Te felicito y me alegra mucho que estés en estos foros.
Creo que ha quedado más que claro que *Spanish *es la opción correcta.
Cariños, Fernita


----------



## mazbook

Estoy muy, muy ¡de acuerdo! Fernita.  Alec escribe ¡fantastico! hasta yo puedo entender lo que es ¡un milagro marvilloso! 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Hella

Estoy de acuerdo con Iberco32; la distinción entre español y castellano sólo tiene sentido en España, y es un largo debate con múltiples argumentos en pro y en contra. 
Si quieres expresar en inglés que tienes conocimientos de la lengua que hablamos tanto en España como en América Latina es simplemente Spanish.


----------



## Hella

Hella said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Iberco32; la distinción entre español y castellano sólo tiene sentido en España, y es un largo debate con múltiples argumentos en pro y en contra.
> Si quieres expresar en inglés que tienes conocimientos de la lengua que hablamos tanto en España como en América Latina es simplemente Spanish.


 

Perdón, quería decir que sólo tiene sentido cuando hablamos en español (o castellano, según gustos y preferencias)


----------



## Fiorestano

*Castilian* is in Spain like English, Welsh and Celtic are in the UK

Pero en Hispanoamérica castellano y español significan los mismo.


----------



## admoose

Hi,

I don't want to open up a new thread, but as an extension of this - what about translating 'castellano' for a British magazine. 
The guy I'm writing about speaks:
catalán, castellano, francés e italiano

I know the majority of people won't understand what castellano is but in the context of the list it seems a bit strange to put 'Spanish' - any ideas?

Perhaps Spanish (castilian) - ?

Thanks


----------



## fenixpollo

admoose said:


> I don't want to open up a new thread, but as an extension of this - what about translating 'castellano' for a British magazine. The guy I'm writing about speaks:catalán, castellano, francés e italiano
> 
> I know the majority of people won't understand what castellano is but in the context of the list it seems a bit strange to put 'Spanish' - any ideas?
> 
> Perhaps Spanish (castilian) - ?


 I fail to see why it would be "a bit strange" to write that list as _Catalán, Spanish, French and Italian_. These are the names of the languages in English. Here is one other opinion to corroborate: 





mrbilal87 in post 10 said:


> in English you may often hear the Spanish of Spain referred to as "Castilian Spanish," but usually not just "Castilian" alone.





fenixpollo said:


> Pero llamar al idioma castellano "Castillian" es casi completamente desconocido.  *Castillian* es un adjetivo que describe algo que proviene de Castille; y *Spanish* es la lengua nativa de la región de Castille.


I think that the reason that this thread is so long is because (a) there are a people here who are bilingual and to whom describing the Spanish language as "Castillian" almost seems like a good idea, and (b) because there are people here from Spain and from the British Isles to whom regional identity is very important.

To the rest of the world, that which is from Spain is Spanish. Period.


----------



## gian_eagle

Parece que en la Real Academia, ahora ya no se usa el término "Castellano" sino solo "Español". Ambos significan lo mismo, pero una colega me dijo que el término "Castellano" propiamente dicho se refiere a la variante del idioma español utilizado en Castilla, España. Claro está que antiguamente sí se usaba castellano para diferenciarlo del Español neto, porque el español que hablamos en América Latina tiene vocablos propios de castilla, y algunos fonemas particulares, como que la "z", la "c" y la "s" antes de una vocal débil suenan igual, o el cazo típico de "caza" y "casa" que también suenan igual, en el caso de vocales fuertes (entre la "z" y la "s" únicamente).

Y en el español de españa, la "z" se pronuncia como la "th" del inglés, así tenemos "vamos al cine" sería  "vamos al 'thi'ne".

También tenemos el caso común de la "v" y la "b", como por ejemplo "votar" y "botar", que en español latino al hablar solo se distingue en el contexto.


----------



## fiona.eire86

I wouldn't say Castilian but a teacher in my Faculty said Castilian Language refering to Spanish. Of course, I would say Peruvian Literature in Spanish.


----------



## gian_eagle

Actualmente aquí en Perú al menos (no estoy seguro si en toda América Latina) oficialmente ya no se dice que nuestra primera lengua o lengua oficial es el castellano, sino el Español.

Creo que ahora se busca estandarizar la lengua como una sola: Es Español tanto en España, como en las ex-colonias o territorios influenciados por los españoles en la era colonial o post-conquista, desde México hasta Argentina e incluso hasta en Filipinas. Somos como 30 países actualmente donde el español es la primera o segunda lengua. Asímismo, la comunidad hispana en los Estados Unidos crece cada día más.


----------



## briandemiami

I would say that in English, Castilian never refers to the language, only to "a person from Castille," or some "thing" of Castilian origin. 
Ex:

I love Castilian Art.
He is a famous Castilian musician.

If you're using the word "castellano" to mean the Spanish language,translateit as "Spanish" or "The Spanish Language . If you don't, people will not understand, and will assume that Castilian is another language.

You also can't use "Castilian" to refer to the Spanish of Spain. It's all Spanish to us, or, if you really want to differentiate, Peninsular/Iberian Spanish and Latin American Spanish. 

I dont even think you could very well use just "Castilian" to refer the "language of the region of Castille," since it's the same language, Spanish, as spoken elsewhere. If you wanted to refer the Spanish spoken in Castille, I'd say Castilian Spanish, just like I'd say Andalusian Spanish, or Puerto Rican Spanish.

Ciao, 
Brian


----------



## Cam367

Mirad en vuestras Constituciones respectivas cuál es el nombre que se da a vuestra lengua.
En la nuestra se puso el nombre de "castellano" para diferenciarlo del resto de las lenguas de España.


----------



## fenixpollo

Creo que el debate no se trata del nombre del idioma y cómo se expresa en español/castellano -- este hilo se trata del nombre del idioma y cómo se expresa en inglés.  Hay muchos otros hilos donde se ha platicado del otro tema.


----------



## Cam367

Pido disculpas.
Yo diría "spanish lenguage".


----------

